# Good FTA satellite receiver for Tivo compatibility



## paulbucht (May 25, 2004)

I would like a satelitte receiver to get the French tv channels (TF1, A2, FR3) in London. but i am a big fan of Tivo. Can anyone recommend a satellite receiver that works well with Tivo?

I think that i have to use Atlantic bird 3 to get these channels. thanks for any info.


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure what A2 is but TF1 and FR3 are still broadcasting in SECAM FTA on the satellite you mention at 5W - so you'll need an analogue tuner for them which may limit your options somewhat. There are digital French packages at 13E, 16E and 19E but with limited FTA channels and none of the ones you mention.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

I assume by A2 you mean FR2 (formerly Antenne 2) and the sister channel to FR3?

Looking at Lyngsat then TF1 only seems to be available in analogue SECAM in the clear, along with FR2, FR3 Sat and FR5, but France Television who run FR2-FR5 seem to have some of their channels also available in digital MPEG2 FTA form on Atlantic Bird 3 (if Lyngsat is to be believed), whilst TF1 is only available encrypted digitally.

11591 V on Atlantic Bird seems to be the transponder of interest for the digital FR2 and FR3 Sat broadcasts.

http://www.lyngsat.com/ab3.html

http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/France.html

May be of interest.

Not sure how long analogue services will continue. Analogue sat was a popular FTA service in Germany and France - which explains why there are still analogue broadcasts on satellite to these territories, when they finished in the UK 5 or more years ago when Sky closed their Astra 1 services.

When it comes to an FTA receiver that Tivo will control - I'm not clear how Tivo works on services outside the Sky EPG on satellite, and I guess it would be up to you to map channels to services, and ensure that your receiver automatically changed satellites as you changed channels by number. (Not sure how Tivo does this - or if it does this...)

Others may be able to correct me if I'm incorrect about this.


----------



## paulbucht (May 25, 2004)

does anyone have experience using a tivo to record programs on atlantic bird or using a Xsat canal or electron CR1900 receiver? i am thinking of buying one to get french tv channels but wondering whether tivo will get the programme listings for atlantic bird or canal +

thanks.

p


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

You should be able to record manually but I doubt you'll get Tivo to change channels for you and you definitly won't get any programme listings on Tivo for these channels.


----------

